# Xtreme Stabilization changes for 2011



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

That is a pretty good deal on weight set up


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Mark, Are you still looking for staff shooters and accepting resumes?


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

3dshooter25 said:


> Hey Mark, Are you still looking for staff shooters and accepting resumes?


I sure am. Send it to [email protected]

thanks Mark


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I had a chance to see a set of your stabs in person a few weeks back.. Great stuff, looks very well made. Hope you have a successful '11.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Sweet.. Mark do you have a pic of the new weight system.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> Sweet.. Mark do you have a pic of the new weight system.


Ill do my best to get the pic of the weight system up today.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

sorry for the delay getting the countdown weight system pics posted. Heres a couple I snapped


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

APAnTN said:


> I will be using the same ultra light weight high modulus carbon rods since there is no other bars that is light or stiffer than the material I use.


Do you have any proof or documentation to back up this claim?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

So this is a kit? looks great by the way!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> Do you have any proof or documentation to back up this claim?


I dont have anything other than what the carbon supplier tells me. Im sure some of my competitors use the exact same material as I do. I feel what sets mine apart is the price the high mod carbon for the standard carbon price.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> Do you have any proof or documentation to back up this claim?


With all due respect, Mark Malone is as honest as they come and around here his word is good enough. If he say's it, he means it and it's the truth.....:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

DBiggers said:


> With all due respect, Mark Malone is as honest as they come and around here his word is good enough. If he say's it, he means it and it's the truth.....:thumbs_up


Thanks Danny I appreciate that. I can only relay what im told I do however know that some other makers use the same carbon and charge alot more. I just like to give folks a great deal thats backed buy a money back guarantee.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Going to look at some of your products on your website. I have been shooting a Shrewd 24" and doinker 10" sidebar for yrs..I am looking to try something new. The Doinkers and the B-stingers Sting pretty bad on price. I also have been shooting a bow for 30-yrs..hard to make a change..but if I like something, I am loyal! Thanks!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Going to look at some of your products on your website. I have been shooting a Shrewd 24" and doinker 10" sidebar for yrs..I am looking to try something new. The Doinkers and the B-stingers Sting pretty bad on price. I also have been shooting a bow for 30-yrs..hard to make a change..but if I like something, I am loyal! Thanks!


Taylor my new PRO XL's are not on the website yet. Please let me know if you have any questions. I appreciate you taking a look at my stabs I think you will be like all the others that have tried the XL's impressed with the quality, performance and most important PRICE. I do offer a money back guarantee as well.

thanks again Mark


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> I had a chance to see a set of your stabs in person a few weeks back.. Great stuff, looks very well made. Hope you have a successful '11.


Thanks JawsDad for the kind words if you ever want to give a set a try let me know, Ill take good care of you 

thanks Mark


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> Taylor my new PRO XL's are not on the website yet. Please let me know if you have any questions. I appreciate you taking a look at my stabs I think you will be like all the others that have tried the XL's impressed with the quality, performance and most important PRICE. I do offer a money back guarantee as well.
> 
> thanks again Mark


Sending a PM! Thanks for the reply. See, that's what I like about the smaller Co.'s real good customer service and they Truly care!


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

I have been shooting the flatliners for about 2months now and I love the adjustable weight system much betr than the doinkers I shot last year. thanks mark for such a gr ea t product at a great price...


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Got my flatliner last year and wow what an aiming improvement I have had....Give one a try you won't be sorry.


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I love my Flatliners and am asked about them at the local 3D shoots as many have never seen them. They look great on my Contender :smile:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds like a great deal and from looking at the picture looks like a great system. I will be giving these a look this year.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Sentinalonfire said:


> I have been shooting the flatliners for about 2months now and I love the adjustable weight system much betr than the doinkers I shot last year. thanks mark for such a gr ea t product at a great price...


what bow do you have them on! how much weight on front and side


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> Sounds like a great deal and from looking at the picture looks like a great system. I will be giving these a look this year.


give me a shout when you are ready I think you will be more than happy and for some reason your not I offer a money back guarantee. 

thanks Mark


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Mark, hope you have a good year in 2011, did you get the email about the wrap on my Stab?.......

I get a lot of comments on the Flatliner, still usin it, as you can see in the picture and sig.

Look close the wrap is upsided down the backwards.... drives me nuckinfutz.........................:frusty:

Later

Roll Tide


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Hosscoller said:


> Hey Mark, hope you have a good year in 2011, did you get the email about the wrap on my Stab?.......
> 
> I get a lot of comments on the Flatliner, still usin it, as you can see in the picture and sig.
> 
> ...


I didnt get it. Send me your address and what color you want and ill get it on the way

thanks Mark


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Do you have any proof or documentation to back up this claim?


all of us that support his product and his word is good enough proof.
thanks Mark


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

on a sentinel flx. with 3oz up front and about 9 on the side but it pretty much runs straight back


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Sentinalonfire said:


> I have been shooting the flatliners for about 2months now and I love the adjustable weight system much betr than the doinkers I shot last year. thanks mark for such a gr ea t product at a great price...


I appreciate your input Matt! I value and trust your opinion.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Sentinalonfire said:


> on a sentinel flx. with 3oz up front and about 9 on the side but it pretty much runs straight back


So you decided not to make a bow mnf. change?


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

For the guy wanting proof. I'll just put it to you this way as far as it being lightweight that's not to much debate as all the carbon rods are more than light enough today. As far as stiffness goes. Well i took all my weights which totalled 30 oz. on the end of my 30" bar and still no flex. Had a piece of all thread a mile long just to mount all the weights. Correct me if i'm wrong APAtn but there's no company that has a secret carbon recipe. It's all stock bought from a distributor. Some think that because a rod has a different looking finish than another that it must be something from outer space and better than the rest. Well, you guys can drink all that Kool-Aid you want. I wish someone would take a set-up like you do a bend test on a weld and modify it to test flex of a stabilizer and i guarantee you many would be shocked at the results. As a matter of fact you could actually do it by chucking the stab up in a lathe, chuck all the stabs the same depth( lets say two inches or so), use the same length all thread, lets say a foot, put a dial indicator zero'ed underneath the rod a pre-determined distance from the end and keep adding weight until it flexed enough to show on the indicator. I wonder which companies would send a rod to have it compared against there competition. I would say all rods be 36" as that would definately want to flex with a lot of weight. I think alot of companies would lose alot of business to lesser priced rods after the results were posted.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

bclowman said:


> For the guy wanting proof. I'll just put it to you this way as far as it being lightweight that's not to much debate as all the carbon rods are more than light enough today. As far as stiffness goes. Well i took all my weights which totalled 30 oz. on the end of my 30" bar and still no flex. Had a piece of all thread a mile long just to mount all the weights. Correct me if i'm wrong APAtn but there's no company that has a secret carbon recipe. It's all stock bought from a distributor. Some think that because a rod has a different looking finish than another that it must be something from outer space and better than the rest. Well, you guys can drink all that Kool-Aid you want. I wish someone would take a set-up like you do a bend test on a weld and modify it to test flex of a stabilizer and i guarantee you many would be shocked at the results. As a matter of fact you could actually do it by chucking the stab up in a lathe, chuck all the stabs the same depth( lets say two inches or so), use the same length all thread, lets say a foot, put a dial indicator zero'ed underneath the rod a pre-determined distance from the end and keep adding weight until it flexed enough to show on the indicator. I wonder which companies would send a rod to have it compared against there competition. I would say all rods be 36" as that would definately want to flex with a lot of weight. I think alot of companies would lose alot of business to lesser priced rods after the results were posted.


The supplier has a standard weave and a Hi-mod weave theres not much difference in weight but there is some the Hi-mod is also much much stiffer. You are correct there is a few carbon suppliers out there and I know of 3 other builders using the same carbon as me. Most of their setups are with the standard carbon with the Hi-mod being offered at a higher price. I also would love to see someone do a stiffness test and see how it comes out(not that I dont know already due to my own test) I also mentioned this to Brian Dansby when he wrote an article in archerynewsnow.com about my stabilizers.Check the website theres a link to his review on the bottom of the page. Now back to my test I took my 30" PRO XL and 2 of what I consider the top names in archery's 30" bars and tested them for stiffness. I placed the bars with 2" of the bar on a solid surface with the remainder of it 3' off the ground I then took 2' of rope and attached 10 lbs of weight and hung it in the center of the bar I didnt have a dial indicator to measure the movement but I did notice it with the PRO XL having the least amount up to 30 lbs. Im not going to mention any names of the competiors bars but that was my findings. Im all in when there is some source of independent stiffness testing.

thanks,
Mark


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks for the orders guys I appreciate it


----------



## olediehard (Jun 11, 2009)

Mark is the best guy to deal with on the Stab set up. He's as honest as they come and is not just in the business to make money. He always has passed on valuable information on the stab setups. He backs his stabs with a money back gurantee and doesn't over price his product, how much better can it get. Definitely give him a look, You wont be disappointed!!!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

semperf said:


> got my flatliner last year and wow what an aiming improvement i have had....give one a try you won't be sorry.


x2!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

Mark is a great guy and stands totally behind his product. I have bought several and love them all. I will be giving you a call in a few weeks, I will hopefully be setting up a new Maitland Zeus for indoor and I will need a new stab setup........

I like the looks of the new weight system


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Mark I took the article off my web page when I made a bunch of changes to the page.... but I do plan to write a new one with all the playing that I have done this entire off season with your system. Folks if you do not have a stabilizer system with a changeable weight system you need one. There are several good manufactorers out there that sell the type of system you need but Mark's price and quality is unbeatable. I took mine off and stuck in on a buddies bow the other day and he was amazed at the difference in how his bow sat during aiming... and that was without trying to make the system match his bow and form. Mark I will try to call before I update the article to get your changes for 2011. Good luck. 

www.archerynewsnow.com


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Brian from GA said:


> Mark I took the article off my web page when I made a bunch of changes to the page.... but I do plan to write a new one with all the playing that I have done this entire off season with your system. Folks if you do not have a stabilizer system with a changeable weight system you need one. There are several good manufactorers out there that sell the type of system you need but Mark's price and quality is unbeatable. I took mine off and stuck in on a buddies bow the other day and he was amazed at the difference in how his bow sat during aiming... and that was without trying to make the system match his bow and form. Mark I will try to call before I update the article to get your changes for 2011. Good luck.
> 
> www.archerynewsnow.com


Sounds great Brian. Just let me know when you are ready I want to tell you about my new countdown system. Its a 5 weight 15 oz system for the back bar that can be adjusted from 1 to 15 oz by using only the 5 weights included. No more stacking the single 1 oz weights. 

thanks for everything,
Mark


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't wait to give a new one a try!


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I have put the original article back up and will work on a new one this week. http://www.archerynewsnow.com/XtremeStab.html


----------



## 10ring35 (Dec 4, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

Mark is a outstanding guy to deal with and I am glad to be a staff shooter for him. His customer service is top notch.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys 3D season will be here soon so I thought I would let you all know of a few changes I will be making to the Flatliner Pro XL setups. I will be using the same ultra light weight high modulus carbon rods since there is no other bars that is light or stiffer than the material I use. I will be lowering the prices on them as well and including a weight kit with each bar.
> 
> The main bar will come standard with 5 1 oz weights and the single side bar will come standard with my new 15oz countdown system. The countdown is a 5 weight system that totals 15 oz and can be adjusted to any weight from 1oz to 15oz. Talk about fine tuning the weight without stacking several smaller weights.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you found a way to make a great product a little better. Very nice


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We will have our stabilizer deflection rig at Vegas in a few weeks and anyone is more than happy to bring their stabs buy to test the stiffness of them. We have done a ton of testing in this area and designed many rods for different styles of shooting. I will say this, some times stiffer is not always better. The stiffer the rod the more efficient the transfer of energy to the end of the stabilizer is, the carbon material will absorb less vibration with a stiffer (Higher Modulus) carbon rod transferring the energy to the distal end of the stabilizer where in our products the energy is absorbed or used up by the small amount of flex in the weights via the Doinker. if there is no exit point for this energy you can get feed back, this is where the vibration travels to the end of the stab and then comes back to the bow.......vibration is very similar to sound waves....or even ripples in water as it is all energy in motion.
Now lets say you have a lower modulus carbon, this carbon it's self will absorb the energy giving you a softer feeling shot as the carbon gives a little more. Now there is a fine line between too soft and just right as this lower MOD rod will flex more with the more mass weight you put on the end but if you are a shooter that only like a few ounces of weight then this might be a better way to go. 
All carbon rods are not created equal for sure and yes there are a few companies on the market that might get carbon from the same supplier......it happens, we have used many carbon suppliers in the past that include Easton, Gold Tip, Carbon Express, Victory and they all were good. Since the end of 2009 we have been working with a factory that is not a brand name as we are able to work very closely with them to get the perfect recipe for every different stabilizer we offer and it has turned out to be the best performing carbon we have every had since we started the company back in 1992.
Like I said stiff is not always the best for everyone. I believe we have some pics of the Deflection device we made somewhere on our Doinker Forum....maybe from Vegas last year or something www.doinker.com/forum


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Why did you make the deflection device if stiffer isn't better? If another company is stiffer does that mean they are too stiff? I guess if Doinker is stiffer then their's isn't stiff enough. Sounds like you would like to have it both ways. Just my 2 cents. I do use a rubber end on my Flatliner, this may serve the purpose of which you speak, but I also like that it feels better on the concrete floor.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Robin Hall said:


> We will have our stabilizer deflection rig at Vegas in a few weeks and anyone is more than happy to bring their stabs buy to test the stiffness of them. We have done a ton of testing in this area and designed many rods for different styles of shooting. I will say this, some times stiffer is not always better. The stiffer the rod the more efficient the transfer of energy to the end of the stabilizer is, the carbon material will absorb less vibration with a stiffer (Higher Modulus) carbon rod transferring the energy to the distal end of the stabilizer where in our products the energy is absorbed or used up by the small amount of flex in the weights via the Doinker. if there is no exit point for this energy you can get feed back, this is where the vibration travels to the end of the stab and then comes back to the bow.......vibration is very similar to sound waves....or even ripples in water as it is all energy in motion.
> Now lets say you have a lower modulus carbon, this carbon it's self will absorb the energy giving you a softer feeling shot as the carbon gives a little more. Now there is a fine line between too soft and just right as this lower MOD rod will flex more with the more mass weight you put on the end but if you are a shooter that only like a few ounces of weight then this might be a better way to go.
> All carbon rods are not created equal for sure and yes there are a few companies on the market that might get carbon from the same supplier......it happens, we have used many carbon suppliers in the past that include Easton, Gold Tip, Carbon Express, Victory and they all were good. Since the end of 2009 we have been working with a factory that is not a brand name as we are able to work very closely with them to get the perfect recipe for every different stabilizer we offer and it has turned out to be the best performing carbon we have every had since we started the company back in 1992.
> Like I said stiff is not always the best for everyone. I believe we have some pics of the Deflection device we made somewhere on our Doinker Forum....maybe from Vegas last year or something www.doinker.com/forum



Isn't your new platinum series HI MOD carbon ?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes our new stabilizer is a Hi-Mod, we at the factory have found that some customers do better with a less stiff carbon but this really depends on the amount of weight that they are using and the length of the stabilizer. This is all I meant by the statement. We made our deflection tester just to show people the stiffness between all of our different models of stabilizers we off as we currently use four different types of carbon rod. I have to apologize for posting on your thread, I had someone PM me that I should respond on this....I should of paid more attention that it was a thread only about your products. Your stabs look great and I wish you the best and hope your customers tear it up this season!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Robin Hall said:


> Yes our new stabilizer is a Hi-Mod, we at the factory have found that some customers do better with a less stiff carbon but this really depends on the amount of weight that they are using and the length of the stabilizer. This is all I meant by the statement. We made our deflection tester just to show people the stiffness between all of our different models of stabilizers we off as we currently use four different types of carbon rod. I have to apologize for posting on your thread, I had someone PM me that I should respond on this....I should of paid more attention that it was a thread only about your products. Your stabs look great and I wish you the best and hope your customers tear it up this season!


No problem what so ever I have no problem with you posting in my threads as im still learning all the time. I hope to someday build a business that is as successful as yours. Thanks for the kind words about my products I really appreciate it. After all we are in this together and to make our great sport grow.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

class act guys!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Amen. Not a harsh word said. Wish others could be that way. Two of the best companies on AT.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

3Dblackncamo said:


> class act guys!!!


very much so..


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks guys I cant always make everyone happy but that doesnt mean I cant try. I appreciate the professionalism that has been shown as well


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Talk about a busy week the pro XL's are moving out like crazy. Thanks everyone for the orders


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

:wink:got my package from you today mark, thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> :wink:got my package from you today mark, thanks a bunch!!!


good deal. Was the bolt long enough


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

everything was perfect,


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> pm sent


sounds good 
Thanks


----------

